# Help windows 10



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Last night when I was logging off my computer, to my surprise, it installed windows 10. Not sure if I like it but I have some questions. To get on the internet, it is using edge. I would rather use internet explorer as that has all my favorites. how do I switch? I can not find out how to close windows to log of the computer.

I am sure I will have more questions as I use windows 10. Thanks


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

A better choice would be go to Google Chrome 
But if you really want IE
Internet Explorer 11 is included with Windows 10. It is not, however, the default browser; Edge is the default. To run it, you should search for Internet Explorer: click the Start Button, then start typing "Internet". It should show up as a search result.

Once you have found it, I recommend you pin it to the Taskbar, or the Start Menu, so you can find it again quickly.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> I can not find out how to close windows to log of the computer.


Make sure that you aren't in tablet mode. You can do that in Notifications, found in the bottom-right next to the time & date.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Tablet mode is not highlighted. Still can not figure how to power down.

If I were to keep edge, how do I transfer my favorites to edge?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> Tablet mode is not highlighted. Still can not figure how to power down.


You should be able to click the Start button in the bottom left, click Power, then click Shutdown.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks, the only thing I need to know now is how to make my email page the home page in edge. For the life of me, I can not seem to do that.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

frank b said:


> Thanks, the only thing I need to know now is how to make my email page the home page in edge. For the life of me, I can not seem to do that.


After playing with it for a while, I figured it out. Thanks


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

As stated in my first post, windows 10 downloaded on 5/18/2016. If I wanted to go back to windows 8.1, how would I do that.

I like some aspects of windows 10 as it loads faster and with edge, the websites also load faster.

Another thing I don't like about windows10 is that I like to play the games and I keep getting a popup about saving the game error.

Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> If I wanted to go back to windows 8.1, how would I do that.


http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/going-back-to-windows-7-or-windows-81


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, I went back to windows 8.1. So I am surfing the net and see an icon on the bar at the bottom of the screen. I click on that and it says it is downloading windows 10. Will it install it again?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> Ok, I went back to windows 8.1. So I am surfing the net and see an icon on the bar at the bottom of the screen. I click on that and it says it is downloading windows 10. Will it install it again?


Yes, unless you do something to prevent it:

https://www.grc.com/never10.htm


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Just download and run is all I have to do? Also, not sure what window explorer I have. Can I update it or change to Edge? also, Microsoft solitaire will not load, how do I fix that


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Edge only works on Win 10. To find out which IE you are running, when in the program, click "help" and then "about IE".


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Belfrybat said:


> Edge only works on Win 10. To find out which IE you are running, when in the program, click "help" and then "about IE".


 Thanks, it is I/E 11. Last night windows 10 started downloading again by it self. It is still downloading this morning. Not sure what to do.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> Last night windows 10 started downloading again by it self. It is still downloading this morning. Not sure what to do.


Never10 didn't stop it? In that case I'd make sure Never10 says the upgrade is disabled, then when it's done downloading just delete the Windows 10 files.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Never10 didn't stop it? In that case I'd make sure Never10 says the upgrade is disabled, then when it's done downloading just delete the Windows 10 files.


 I never ran Never10. I downloaded it and thought I would wait until windows 10 stopped downloading, but it is now 12 hours downloading and still going. Do I stop the downloading or let it finish?


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Never 10 is a registry hack. Run it and then restart your computer - say bye bye to Windows 10. If you have a friend that is computer literate, buy them a 6 pack about once a month and have them review the security updates from MS and install them as needed, Never 10 turns off automatic update.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Shine said:


> Never 10 turns off automatic update.


No it doesn't; it turns off the Windows 10 upgrade. It doesn't affect updates.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info backwoodsman7. I ran never 10 and I have not had a popup since.


----------

